# Sage Dual Boiler at JL



## MancBlue (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi,

My first post in the forum and looking forward to learning much more from you guys and I'm hoping you can set me on the right track.

Coming from a Delonghi B2C that broke down after 4 years use and a few repairs along the way to the thermoblock I'm looking for a better quality machine that will hopefully last longer and ideally without a thermoblock.

I was originally considering the Sage Barista Express which does have a thermoblock but see that John Lewis have a deal on the Dual Boiler at the moment which includes the smart grinder for Free, so my question is at twice the cost of the barista will I really see the value in the dual boiler one, and is this a good deal that should be snapped up ?

I'm concerned I get the Barista and shortly afterwards realise I should have gone with the dual boiler.

Steve


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Do it!

If i had the cash i would.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Smart Grinder will get you going but I suspect you'll soon be looking to upgrade.

FYI - I believe the DB is now available in Black and a free naked portafilter (go check it out at the London Coffee Festival if you get a chance)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thing is, you can buy it, then sell the grinder for £200....


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

Selling the grinder sounds like a good idea, money towards a better one - providing you have a grinder already?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Or sell both for £1400 in a few weeks when the offer is over, buy the cheaper one for £550. Then you don't need a grinder as its bean to cup i think?

Quids in as its only costs you £350!


----------



## MancBlue (Aug 25, 2013)

I only have a cheap krups grinder which is ok for the filter machine the missus uses, so the Sage one would be my main one.

I Like the idea of a black machine though so might wait until thats available.

London Coffee Festival is a bit far from Manchester


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The general view on the machine here is that it is extremely capable, a delight to steam milk on and the extra settings really allow you to hone your espresso. The grinder however is decidedly entry level and no match for the machine. If you can stretch your budget at all I would seriously consider selling it before its been used to get the best second hand value for it, then getting a second hand mazzer mini, or maybe a Mignon (although the mazzer is the much better bet).


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

Well thank you for this tip off! Just under a month in on the DB and John Lewis go ahead and do this promo...anyway after a nice chat with their customer service we decided that if I do a "refund/re-purchase" then would get the grinder; hopefully Sunday. Will not be for personal use instead will offer out to a new starter so apologies in advance to the experienced members for the future For Sale posting of a Sage Smart Grinder







on here but could be an opportunity for a beginner to pick up a mini bargain something to test the waters with as well as contribute towards my next possibility


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Big O said:


> Well thank you for this tip off! Just under a month in on the DB and John Lewis go ahead and do this promo...anyway after a nice chat with their customer service we decided that if I do a "refund/re-purchase" then would get the grinder; hopefully Sunday. Will not be for personal use instead will offer out to a new starter so apologies in advance to the experienced members for the future For Sale posting of a Sage Smart Grinder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The smart grinder will be a great match for someone on here with a Classic or the like, your just getting a much more capable machine in buying the Sage DB. Grinders like the Iberital MC2 regularly sell for the starter set up on here, and the Smart is at least on par with the MC2 I believe.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

@ Mancblue or in fact anyone in the North West if you want to try before you buy on a Sage Dual Boiler just drop me a pm always happy to have forum members over and help them out.


----------



## MancBlue (Aug 25, 2013)

Charliej said:


> @ Mancblue or in fact anyone in the North West if you want to try before you buy on a Sage Dual Boiler just drop me a pm always happy to have forum members over and help them out.


I might take you up on that, thanks for the offer.

im on holiday from next week so will be in touch.

steve


----------



## Sunil (Nov 19, 2013)

Apparently Sage, not JL are offering up the free smart grinder promo with the dual boiler. So dual boiler purchased from any store (inc on Amazon, etc) qualifies.

See below for the mail in form:

http://g-ec2.images-amazon.com/images/G/02/uk-kitchen/2014/April/BCG800UK_BONUS_WEB_PDF_A14_FA-01_Sage_Coffee._V341350679_.jpg


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

Sunil said:


> Apparently Sage, not JL are offering up the free smart grinder promo with the dual boiler. So dual boiler purchased from any store (inc on Amazon, etc) qualifies.
> 
> See below for the mail in form:
> 
> http://g-ec2.images-amazon.com/images/G/02/uk-kitchen/2014/April/BCG800UK_BONUS_WEB_PDF_A14_FA-01_Sage_Coffee._V341350679_.jpg


One can take up the offer with JL too... http://www.johnlewis.com/sage-by-heston-blumenthal-the-dual-boiler-espresso-coffee-machine-free-coffee-grinder/p233051121


----------

